# Redfish tournament in Galveston Texas



## scissorhands

Feather Flickers Fly Challenge is happening once again on February 13, 2021. Head over to www.featherflickers.com for more details. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Snakesurf

All 20 spots are filled. Looks like fun.


----------



## TX_Brad

Good luck to the teams fishing this weekend. High 48, low 34, good chance of rain, and 30+ winds at times. Y'all be safe


----------



## scissorhands

Should be a fun tournament, We have a ton of great prizes to give away. Texas weather is Texas weather, should equal they playing field a little, and is always changing.


----------



## TX_maverick

Nothing about that forecast seems fun, someone always finds them though.


----------



## flynut

Oh yeah, lots of fun. I love fly fishing in these conditions!


----------



## rvd

This still on? Just curious, I'm not tough enough to even watch the weigh in if it's outside


----------



## Rich11111

Just bring a net.


----------



## rvd

Rich11111 said:


> Just bring a net.


I'm praying that doesn't happen but not looking good.


----------



## flynut

It's on! Let the good times roll !


----------



## Smackdaddy53

It’s not even that cold, someone will smoke them. Let’s see if those Howler flatbills, high water Simms and quilted Orvis down vests can hang!


----------



## scissorhands

Its going on. To see what happens and what gets caught, head over to instagram and look for @featherflickers.


----------



## Matts

Seems like an odd time of the year for a tournament!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Matts said:


> Seems like an odd time of the year for a tournament!


Why?


----------



## Matts

February. Water is chilled. Then again, I don’t fish Galveston so what do I know😂. Just seemed like fall makes more sense.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Matts said:


> February. Water is chilled. Then again, I don’t fish Galveston so what do I know😂. Just seemed like fall makes more sense.


Everyone has tournaments when it’s easy!


----------



## TX_Brad

Yea this one was just bad luck. I’ve had some of my best fishing Dec/Jan. Low, clear water in Galveston and it’s just as likely to be 65 as it is 35 in Texas.


----------



## Matts

TX_Brad said:


> Yea this one was just bad luck. I’ve had some of my best fishing Dec/Jan. Low, clear water in Galveston and it’s just as likely to be 65 as it is 35 in Texas.


Yeah, I love dec/Jan but feb seems iffy at best IMO.


----------



## scissorhands

Weather will always put a wrench on tournament day, the weekend before was beautiful and 70 degrees. I’ve fished tournaments year round and it didn’t matter if it was in the winter or the summer, the weather will be the weather. Despite the weather, we had a great turn out and the anglers were in great spirits. We raffled off a ton of cool products from sponsors and managed to raise $10.5 K for the Bonefish and Tarpon Trust. Hopefully the weather will cooperate for the next one.


----------



## TX_maverick

Too bad that money didn't go towards fish that frequent Texas more than bonefish. Hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## Permit.Me

TX_maverick said:


> Too bad that money didn't go towards fish that frequent Texas more than bonefish. Hindsight is always 20/20.


I'm sure that Texas will need every dollar it can get it's hands on in helping the resource after the freeze!


----------



## scissorhands

TX_maverick said:


> Too bad that money didn't go towards fish that frequent Texas more than bonefish. Hindsight is always 20/20.


We donated to the Bonefish and Tarpon Trust and the funds will be restricted and designated to Texas tarpon. One step ahead of you.


----------



## Permit.Me

scissorhands said:


> We donated to the Bonefish and Tarpon Trust and the funds will be restricted and designated to Texas tarpon. One step ahead of you.


Good move!


----------

